# Tarot card



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought this might be fun more than anything,and for entertainment purposes only
If you want me to pick you a tarot card,then let me know below.
I do give my family and freinds readings ,and have given readings to professional psychics before over the telephone which went out live over the air on TV for practice.
I am not giving readings as such,nor offering predictions or anything like that here,THIS IS FOR FUN ONLY.
Picking you a tarot card might reveal more about you at the present moment ie;what kind of person you are,what phase of life you are going through,what type of energy is manifesting in yourt life at present.If you wish I will also pick you one card for "future" and explain what it means.But again FOR FUN ONLY.
There are no bad cards in the tarot,only dodgy psychics give fearful predictions and misinformed information on cirtain cards.

Spirit.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hey since it's just for fun, i'd like to give it a try. why not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

We was meant to do soom stuff already lady friend


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

*peachyderanged*

*Eight of penticles*
*You are in the middle of trying to create a vision of how you think things should be,you may be trying to integrate some order into your life and some kind of organisation.You may feel like you need to "sort it all out".I am getting that you are burning yourself out though,I dont know if you work or go to collage but you apear to be overdoing it.You are a hard worker ,a grafter..There is a sence of "to much" to do.And some kind of methodical approach would work best for you.This can be applyed to all areas of your life,including diet for instance,there could be a suggestion here that you arent looking after yourself well enough.You may not be eating right or sleeping enough.Routine,methodically,organisation,balance are key words here for you I think.*

If im wrong ,remember its just for fun 

Ive pulled you a future card also.

*Future outlook-The sun card*
*This is one of the best cards in the deck to receive.Its optomistic,happiness ,healing,success....You are going to make great progress and have a real sence of "I can do" in the coming monthes.I feel there will be a definate acheivment here and acomplishment of some sort connected to a passion you have,an ability or skill.*

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Darren what do you mean? Do you want me to pull you a card?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd like to do that what you asked of me please. (PM?)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I cant remember what I asked of you,it sounds conspicuous though lol...Pm me and tell me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I forgot... :mrgreen:

Erm... I think it was soomin that you felt uncomfortable about doing to other people... but with me being so open minded (apart from man boobs) I was up for it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I really dont know what youre on about.It doesnt sound good though the way you put it,youre a little sod...I take it it was something spiritual related.

Anyway if we cant remember ,what use is it ..lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Nah... it was all good... spiritual related as you say. I am interested.. although I can only learn by talking about it rather then reading.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohh thanks. that put me in a sunshiny mood (even though it's rainy here. but i love the rain anyway so it's fine). sounds pretty accurate to me actually. fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Great,glad you enjoyed it  .Has anyone else noticed how advertisers keep an eye on what we are posting and then post adverts above the forum relating to our subject topic? The other day they put bob marley up there after someone started a post about rastas.lol.

I cant type anymore ,its 6 am and I havnt been to bed yet......

Spirit.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Please pick me one Spirit, cheers

Roz


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

*Rozanne*

I pulled you several, well quite a few lol,hope you dont mind ,I got carried away.

*The high Preistess*
*Excellent card! The high preistes is a card of intuition and everything psychic,spiritual development etc.She is a powerful figure in the tarot and holds the keys to the mysteries.I think you are begining to find real clarity by useing this energy in your life to guide you in all areas of your life.Teamed with the Four of swordsShe tells you to take time out,sit back and think things through,the high preistess is a deep thinker and takes time to listen to her intuition about where and what she is going to do next.And thats what is important for you at this time.I feel you are trying to gain a sence of directon where you have previously felt unsure that you are doing what youre suposed to be doing at a given time.The word trust jumps out at me ,you must learn to trust that you know whats right for you ,noone else does because your life is in your hands,your destiny is what you make it ,not what others make it and we all have differant purpose and destiny.This is a time of self discovery and of finding out who you trully are and what you really want from life.Wheel of fortune is an another excellent card to receive ,again it very much speaks of your ability and power to change your life,the wheel is yours,you turn it,the possibilitys are endless,but great fortune is there for you if you choose to take it,by furtune I dont mean money ,Fortune has been translated as luck in previous times ,but trully the wheel of forune is the wheel of karma and ability to change that for the better because good things are coming your way ,its saying the road ahead will be cleared for you and that you can remove the raod blocks.Seven of wandsThis card can suggest that there are some people around you who dont allways have your best interests at heart,they might see you as a threat or be jealous of cirtain things about you,they may even try and block your path .This card is also about acheivements and overcoming obsticles so keep up the hard work. the four of wands and the tower  There is travel around you and a possibility that you will decide to stay somewhere you visit and set up home there,or this might only be something youve thought about,keep an open mind.I think in either four weeks or four monthes you will have made a decision regarding this.Remember follow your intuition as the high preistess does and dont let others stop you from acheiving what you want.*

*Future card*
*The hermit*
*The hermit holds a lamp which illuminates his way through the journey of life,he also illuminates things for others.I often like to see this lamp as an inner voice that must be listened to.Sometimes the hermit hides from things ,shuts his self away ..but he does so skillfully so that he can "hear himself" and his inner voice and be his own guide.This card can also point to the presence of spirit guides around you and as you got the high preistess card eairlier It wouldnt suprise me.
There is some secrecy here that keeps jumping out at me throughout all of this,you are quite a secret person but sometimes that means we avoid looking at things ,and refuse to accept cirtain truths.You will make peace with yourself in the coming future.*

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

You missed me out... may Karma scowl upon you :evil: .... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I made this belief up... only to find out soom one esle had already though of it! 



> *Spiritism Karma*
> 
> Main article: Spiritist doctrine
> In Spiritism, karma is known as "the law of cause and effect", and plays a central role in determining how one's life should be lived. Spirits are encouraged to choose how (and when) to suffer retribution for the wrong they did in previous lives. Disabilities, physical or mental impairment or even an unlucky life are due to the choices a spirit makes before reincarnating (that is, before being born to a new life).
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Well you didnt ask,and you didnt ask nicley.Also when I read I have to go to go into a space of calm and impartiality.Otherwise it would taint the reading ,even though it is only for fun.
I dont want to leave anyone out ,I will pull you a card and explain it if you ask me to.

And are you trying to turn this into a spiritual debate? This is a for FUN thread in the spiritual support section.Can we keep on topic please.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

May I have a tarot card reading please (written with out being a dick) ?

Well if you've done wrong, karma whoops your ass for it right? So where's the debate?



Spirit said:


> Well you didnt ask,and you didnt ask nicley.Also when I read I have to go to go into a space of calm and impartiality.Otherwise it would taint the reading ,even though it is only for fun.
> I dont want to leave anyone out ,I will pull you a card and explain it if you ask me to.
> 
> And are you trting to turn this into a spiritual debate? This is a for thread.Can we keep on topic please.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes of course you can,if you share your beer with me. :arrow:

*The hermit,The prince of discs,The hanged man,The six of pentacles*
*I think you are waiting to hear about something ,it may be connected to work,it is definatly something practical.There is a posible project that you have in mind here ,if that is so I see you receiving whatever is you need to go ahead with it.This could also imply some kind of studying or learning or gathering some sort of information before you can proceed..The cards together are saying that you will receive all necarsary resources to set your plans in motion,the time has come to reap the rewards of your hard work.You need to watch your diet and make sure you get enough sleep though.
The card of Rebirth and the Two of swords tells me that you have been at a cross roads where it comes to desicion making,you will make a desicion within the seven weeks that will be life changing for you,there is also some kind of offer coming in your direction.
The six of wands is the ultimate card of victory,if you are taking any tests at this time or studying to acheive something or applying for jobs or with anything to do with business,you will definatly suceed,victory awaits you.
The queen of cups shows your sensitive creative side,there is more to you than meets the eye,or that you let people see.She is not afraid to explore or take chances,shes very individual and doesnt depend on others,although im saying "She" these qualitys are male also.The queen of cups can also sometimes indicate a person who drinks to much ...lol[honestly] she likes to have fun.She can also be very emotional and a deep thinker ,these are good qualitys as long we remember that dreams need action to manifest.*

Spirit


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Waiting for my job broker to get back in touch with me, because I need her "wisdom" to set up my own "business" (selling goods on eBay). Also waiting to start art college and will find out whether or not the tutor I really really like (We get on so so well!) will still have her job tomorrow... (She better had!  ).

Well I've been spinning a glass bottle in the middle of the cross roads for years now, it always lands either on it's bottom or it's top (I can't dig cos I don't have a spade, and I can't fly etc). Going to college or doing my own work would be an ultimate self victory because I haven't worked since I was 18 (24 now).



> The queen of cups shows your sensitive creative side,there is more to you than meets the eye,or that you let people see.


It quotes it's self.

Well you're crap aren't you? 

Gees... Do soom voodoo stuff on me and teach me a lesson of respect! (I need it!) need soom of my hair? *Pulls some out*... ouch =*(


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah im crap ,im a big dog turd arent I? lol....

Theres a lot of logic around it-your decision making ,just remember to listen to that heart of yours[the one I know youve got but hide].Do what you love.I think collage would be very sucessful for you,you would excell yourself and that would do wonders for your healing.Why cant you do both?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope... you're able to show people their truth in front of their eyes which enbles them to become motivated. That's a winner in any one's book.

Yeah and I think you "should" think bout one's self as well... ya know?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont know exactly what you mean,I am taking care of me to.I have plans for my future,I dont feel a sence of undirection,im very motivated.Its just theres so much that I want to do ,I dont think Ill fit it all in this life..lol..I have thought about going to collage also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Said it as a gut feeling rather then a logical one. If you can't fit it all in this life... be sure to fit it in the next.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

You should trust your gut more often. :wink:

I gotta go home now.  nite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks again for that reading .

I've just recevied a letter from the croft (where I "used" to volunteer) that i've been fired... lol (First volunteer to be fired from there!) and I feel really relieved. It's excellent timing as well! I don't feel pinned down any longer, which to me states I need to have my own job, and not work for any one else... (if possible). I'm going to be realistic about it all and take one step at a time.

Thanks again for your time Spirit (even when I've been nasty to you).


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Your welcome ,I hope it all works out for you.Remember endings mean new beginings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Anymore takers?...


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Me please! 

Can I have a future one too please?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

OOOoh love it, great idea! I would LOVE you to pick me one thanks Spirit xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Well im gonna have to come back to this when im feeling better if thats ok...im getting a back log now of others who want a reading :? ......It shouldnt be to long,it does take energy,though this is just for fun.. :wink: and besides that i donnt have my cards on me :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Charge people cos you need money to be able to take care of yourself... I only say this because you've already done mine :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Ive been thinking of doing it professionally for a couple of years.Thats why I was giving readings to psychics on the tv for practice..they told me i would do it as part of my career and were encouraging me.I taught myself the cards during the time my dp went into remission and just kind of took to them instinctivley.I would never charge friends Daz specially coz its just for fun remember :wink: ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Ya well what happened to all the fun we were meant to have  heh. Still up for it?? (Not sexually this time folks)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Excuse me?...did we do some sexual stuff "last time" and I wasnt there or something?...was it good?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Nah tis just that most people here link sex and me all the time... don't know why? :|


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I dont know either daz...oh well.....So what are me and you going to do then?

..stuff...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Pussy want milk? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

lol.. ...not milk ,cream damb it im better than that!...milk! ,how could you.. :roll: :arrow:

IDWM.......IWAC

We were gonna get herbs wernt we.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry... *bows down to you with respect*... I'm foolish to not be a mind reader =*(... lol.

I don't want milk- I want "A?" Cream?

IWUTGDOMLTBG.... LOL.

Yeah, I'm pickin up herbs in WOW (Game) and making stuff with em... so much fun to find the herbs I need =).


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I want a cream?...lol no,wrong.....you bow down to me.?..im not bowing down to you though...it will give you bad ideas and we musnt do that..



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> IWUTGDOMLTBG.... LOL.


Errm...I want you to go down on me long time bad girl?...i am a mind reader  .....

IOCWIOT


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Yah... I'm a gent as and when I wanna be =). I wouldn't want a ladie to bow down to me.

Not quite... it's "baby girl"... (thought that would whine you up  )

lol

FKWUHWT! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

It wouldnt wind me up but I would find It just WRONG..."baby boy" :?



> FKWUHWT!


...hmmm.....it either says nothing or its something really mean like "fucking keep watching ugly [w]hore with tits" lol oooohh whatya got in mind dazzy baby....im not ugly or a whore but i do have nice tits.....puts middle finger up and says "swivle on it"...but remembers she preferes to use her little finger where men are concerned....you can take that in two ways... 

IWSWYIYWTLMOE


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Nah... it was crude... although it wasn't nasty... but I forgot what it was... lol

Whooo I like it when you call me "baby boy"  =P

So you're hot with a nice set? When are we going to pick herbs and "stuff" again =P.

That's just wrong =*(... lol

"I want sex with you"... Don't know the rest... Well... ok... you "may" have sex with me... as long as you go on top because i'm tired most of the time =*(.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Ermmm im not discussing my bad boys with you i like them though..

Baby boy,Thats just creepy daz,thats prob why you like it. :?

What do mean again..we havent picked herbs or done any stuff before,behave...youre like a school boy who ntells his mates hes done such and such with so and so when he hasnt...

You may not have sex with me..IWA((((C)))).........see you turned it dirty i just wanted a hug....
lets face it daz you want sex with anything whether it has two legs or is unconsciouss even.

but to your last comment IOCWIOT


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Im going to try and do this now..i still feel shit but Ill try my best.I will do Daves today and then come back tommorow to do robsys and cloverstones,hope thats ok.



Dave120281 said:


> Me please!
> 
> Can I have a future one too please?


Sure you can. 

*Two of pentaclesfive of cups,justice,Cernunnos[usually the devil card]*
All of these cards are indicating a need for balance in your life.There may a sence of having to juggle to many things..or that you are having to weigh up your options very carefully finacially..The two of pentacles along with the five of cups is showing that youre not feeling satisfied or happy with your finacial situation[which could relate to your benefit claim dave].The cernunnos card is all about gaining control over extremes[energy]..youre an extreme person,you dont do things by half do you?..you go all the way with everything-this card is like the rock and roll,drugs, sex and alcahol of the tarot deck...
Alot of whats coming through for you are things i already know..im not cheating lol,ill say what comes through whether i already know it or not then see if anything new can be pulled out the hat...the need for balance could also relate to your moods..in about five weeks your finacial situation will improve.
Ive pulled you some more cards because i already knew some of that stuff.
*five of wands,rebirth,princess of cups,king of cups,king of swords,three of wands,queen of pentacles,two of cups,*
Well what im getting from these cards is you making a major decision about a relationship situation......theres love here,though i get the sence that the other person lives away from you.If there isnt another person already..there will be eventually, its a serious one to so be warned.Latley youve felt like "all work no play makes jack a dull boy"...well according to this that will change.Theres also a work scheme/aprentiship or job here for you in the future,the cards say dont give up,that situation will work out also.

Future card/s
*king of pentacles,six of cups*
You will eventually feel settled and set firm foundations in your life..do you feel like getting up and walking out on it all alot?......theres somone from your past who you keep thinking about in a sentimental way and i think you will hear from this person in the coming future,but think it through carefully before making that decision though the cards indicate you should take a risk on this one...

Well if i felt better it would be better but my concerntration is shit today also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Meow meow meow... i'm full of goodness 

I'm so so so not creepy! :mrgreen:

Ohhh I like to use the word "again"... lol. I'm not a school boy =*(.... meanie... *Spanks you*...lol

Sorry... I though you were in the "mood"... so I just assume you were being dirty yourself =P.
I've been with three ladies friends... you do da math.

I give up on this letter game =*(. lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Did I call you a virgin? NO..you do act a bit like one though  ..but hey i wish i was a virgin theres nothing wrong with being a virgin....I was in the mood..................a strange mood.


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for that!

That did indeed make a lot of sense and made me feel more optomistic about certain things I'm going through right now. *HUGS*


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Your welcome,glad it helped you if only a little.

((hugsu2))...weird word init.."hug"...it just sounds weird ..like ermm...a seal with hicups..


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

No, and you didn't call me holy either because I gotta be holy due to how "pure" I am :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

And im mother teresa.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice to meet you :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

its nice to meet both of you to. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

*Robsys reading*

I wont go through all what cards have come out,just some,I,ll just say what I see.
The first two cards out are showing me that you are starting to really feel a breakthrough in an emotional situation,there is clarity coming where there was confusion before.The next card out shows that you have been keeping yourself in a situation in the sence of "the way things are",the situation may prolong your suffering but the ace of swords shows that as well as clarity and insight that you are going to free yourself of the way things have been in that situation whilst possibly staying the situation which sounds confusing but the cards dont lie,The three of swords is sometimes called sorrow but you got it reversed so that is the opposite of sorrow,so their is freedom and joy coming to you based on some really clear decisions you are making.There is something very signifigant coming in three weeks or three monthes...i think its three weeks...it feels exciting whatever it is...the magician says you are going to make this happen,you have all the resources you need to suceed and there will be a sence of celebration around this.The high preistess card tells me that you are being true to yourself at this time although there remains a sence of sectrecy at the moment around a situation...of planning something.Their is hard work ahead but you can do it you have the right energy at the moment with the ace of wands and the magician you can acheive anything you want.I have to warn you though fertility comes up in this reading so be careful if you dont want that.Your creativity at the moment is amazing.
The ten of swords says you are through the worst of any pain and suffering at this time,the ten of swords can indicate sleepless nights and worry and feeling defeated and tired but its a point you reach and then youre through the worst of it.You are very determined right now and have your eyes fixed on what you want and what you need to do,you are not looking back at the moment,just foward and fighting almost to get where you need to be.To be honest there is so much coming up in your reading i could go on all morning...lol..honestly some cards litterally jumped out the pack as i was shuffleing..that can happen if lots of info comes through,so Ill stop there and pull you a future card/s

You got the temperence card and again the magician.
The temperence card is a great healing card,its also about moderation and balance and also it can be a feeling in your life of things going well.I am wondering if you are thinking of looking for work...i reckon work is in the coming future as you keep getting the magician.Maybe your interested in the healing arts or something along those lines..you get bored alot and like to be doing things but thats okay as long as your not so busy to drowned out that inner voice the hermit card speaks of...but here the future cards are defo saying dont sit around and think about it for to long ,dont dwell,get out there.But serioisly Robs from the other cards i have here your future actually looks really great.

Hope that was ok Robs,sorry it was so late.

Cloverstone i will do yours tonight hopefully.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Lynsey,

sorry I havent been around much doing some soul searching at the moment haha. Thank you so much for a wonderful reading!!! I loved reading that, and it gave me some extra energy!! I am looking for work, not too much though...  At the moment I am not looking at healing as such I will be, I think I am concentrating on healing myself right now. Getting to my true self and feelings i have turned away from.

Therapy is going to be so hard, and these emotions feel like they are so scary to face!

Thanks again for this lovely reading its just reminded me Im on track for where i need to be at the moment, now I can stop feeling lost again.

God Bless you Lyns xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Your very welcome Robs.To be honest therapy did come up in the cards but I didnt want to go to deep into anything personal on here if you know what I mean.But I could see how hard you are working at it...the determination you have is great.

Goodluck with the job searching! 

Lynsey x.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

could u let me know in pm lyns? id be interested to know xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep..Just give me a few and im on to it.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Can I have a reading please? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey sweetypie,yep Ill add you to my list but i must do cloverstones first because shes been waiting so long if you dont mind......im falling behind now...gotta stop slacking.lol.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I did not know that you can read tarotcards without seeing the person. I`m always a little scared of these things  what if you pick a death card :shock: or something like that


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Rein.I think i already explained about the death card??..........Anyway if any of you got the death card it would be extremley positive not because i want you to die but because the death card has not actually got nothing to do with physical death.The death card is about endings of situations...so if you got the death card it would mean new light is coming into your situation and can even imply healing.

Its the charaltons and bad psychics that dont understand the Tarot properly that give bad scary readings and its criminal and cruel...there is nothing negetive about having a reading as i hope ive demonstrated.Its all positive.It will only highlight stuck areas in your life and then give you possible solutions or courses of action.

Hope this helps a bit.
Lynsey x.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

*Cloverstones reading*

You are currently in the process of completing somthing ,and god there is like paperwork or somthing around you that needs doing-lots of it.lol,theres a strong sence of organisation around you ,maybe thats what is needed here.  Try not to burn the candle at both ends and worry to much about this,it will be fine.I am feeling legal things here ,maybe thats connected to this paperwork,all im getting is youll get the go ahead,that sort of thing.Justice.Try not to take on to much though,you dont wanna to repeat old patterns,its time for change and new things.Make sure you still have fun and enjoy whatever it is youre venturing into ,thats important.

*Future cards.Death card-Ace of wands*
Before I continue-the death card does not mean death.You are leaving old things behind you now and as the Ace of wands comes in-this is a time of rebirth and new creativity and new projects.There has been an issue of feeling torn between making a choice bewteen things but better things await you now,just be careful as I said before that you dont overload yourself with to much-that keeps jumping out at me-its very important.But yes for the future ,heaps of creativity is around you,and I see you unlocking new talents-very positive.The energy feels very good 

Lynsey x.

Laura-yours in on its way next.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't wait!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

*Lauras reading(sorry its late ) *

The firsts cards out were the King and queen of cups  ,this would depict a very good relationship-with alot of love in it(lucky girl,you deserve it).As allways I have to point out when i see-fertlity.Laura there is stuff coming up in your reading that I cant put here on the forum-but i can PM you it if you would like.This relationship is what you need-theres a very strong spiritual connection between you and this other person-there are past lifes together as i am seeing it.You deserve this relationship as youve been treated not as you deerve in the past.There is alot of healing around you also,it may not feel like it but parts of life are now slotting together(i hope that makes sence to you)its time to move on from your past and enbrace this positivity you have coming,you are becoming far more enpowered as a woman.And thee is so much celebration coming in around you!,do you wanna swop lifes? lol

*Future cards*
Youve worked hard to get as far as you have and the work isnt quite over yet but you are winning,at times it will still be stressful and you worry an awfull lot but rest assured you are on the right track and you can overcome any adversity.Dont take your eyes of that dream because it is coming to fruition,it all looks very good.I think there is somthing you almost walked away from-an oportunity but you have new confidence now to suceed,you are through the worst of any pain and are coming out much stronger and self assertive,dont waste any oportunitys-have faith in yourself,you have leadership quialitys that are in bloom that will be quite powerful-you are very stubborn also-use that quality,i think there may have others who have blocked you or tried to block you but you can and will overcome them also-dont let anybody stop you from acheiving whats important to you-that last sentence just came from nowhere as i was typing so its important.Bascally it means theres something you want to do ,and the time is now to do it because the universe is in favor of it at this time.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Spirit said:


> *Lauras reading(sorry its late ) *
> 
> The firsts cards out were the King and queen of cups  ,this would depict a very good relationship-with alot of love in it(lucky girl,you deserve it).As allways I have to point out when i see-fertlity.Laura there is stuff coming up in your reading that I cant put here on the forum-but i can PM you it if you would like.This relationship is what you need-theres a very strong spiritual connection between you and this other person-there are past lifes together as i am seeing it.You deserve this relationship as youve been treated not as you deerve in the past.There is alot of healing around you also,it may not feel like it but parts of life are now slotting together(i hope that makes sence to you)its time to move on from your past and enbrace this positivity you have coming,you are becoming far more enpowered as a woman.And thee is so much celebration coming in around you!,do you wanna swop lifes? lol
> 
> ...


Omg thats quite accurate! Thanks Spirit 

The relationship part is true. My fiance even said he thinks we're soul mates and we're alike in many ways. I'm curious about the part you want to pm me. You can pm me or tell me on msn I don't mind which.

I have worked really hard over the years to overcome depression and anxiety and I do worry alot. I'm not sure what oppotunity I've missed out on and I think my job is the thing standing in the way.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Laura

The oportunity bit is in the future reading-so keep look out.
I,ll PM you the other stuff in a bit .ok 

Lynsey x.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback erin ,its allways appreiciated.Im glad you see whats important for you to do and not to do now,that seemed to come through alot,a risk of repeating a pattern again ,but once we are aware of these things we can change them cant we.Although patterns can be hard to break and sometimes we dont even realise when weve fallen back into them again.

Take care
Lynsey.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Lyns, can you please do one for me? I'm curious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Hazel  ,sure no problem,anything for you.
But I could kick myself now ,im house sitting all weekend and have left my Tarot cards at home :? so I,ll have to do it monday night if thats ok ,apologies.

Lyns x.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> The oportunity bit is in the future reading-so keep look out.
> I,ll PM you the other stuff in a bit .ok
> ...


Thanks 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Hazel all being well your reading is coming tonight if the gods arent against it lol :? ,apologies.

Lynsey x.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hazel all being well your reading is coming tonight if the gods arent against it lol :? ,apologies.
> 
> Lynsey x.


Thanks Lyns


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Hazels reading

Ok ,the cards show alot of disapointment around you at the moment and that you are giving yourself way to much of hard time to produce the things you want to.You work so hard so its natural you get stressed.You have trouble staying focused on one thing for to long and if you feel its not getting anywhere you walk away from it for a bit,im seeing a few things that are unfinished but you need the time out to refocus,but these things you are struggleing with will turn out better than you could have ever imagined because you get the star card and the world card,the two best cards in the deck so fret not.
There is an issue around sleep because you are worrying so much about things,thrs also a gentleman on your mind and im seeing a breakdown in communication between you and this person i think.One of you is a bit scared of commitment and theres other obsticles to this but i do see healing in this area even if one of you walks away because i see somone past tense who walks back into your life and takes the oportunity before them.I think this person who comes in from your past is somone you have worked with.There will be alotta fireworks lol,theres alotta energy around it.(i lol,ed at fireworks because my guides gave me that word,i sound shcitzo now but...i laugh at my spirit guides,it would be weird if you had a date on fireworks night or something lol)

Life changing things are coming into your life and your world is gonna feel like its turned upside down for a bit,theres alot of victory coming in around you and a strong sence of celebration in the areas of love, work and study.You will become very fruitful and i see you moving forward very quickly ,you may even consider moving litterally,i see possible travle.Old karmic blocks will also shift this can seem like a difficult time but thats only because you are ridding old energys and entering into new things.There will be a major choice to make in your future and it wont be easy i feel it concerns work,you must step back and veiw the situation non biasedly so as to not let old emotions influence your choice or doubt your abilities but if you think about it for to long the situation will slip past you and then you will have to fight to get back to where you want to be.Their may also be a big love choice to make,you may feel torm in half betwen two people and this could very well come in with the work situation/opporttunities,it all feels very tied together to me.Remember that when we miss oportunities it is for the reason that better things come along,better offers etc,make sure what you choose in whats in your heart then youll be happy.When we follow our heart which is not ruled by ego concerns or self doubt we allways choose correctly and end up in the right place doing the right thing.everything works out perfectly if we dont give up on our dreams.Dont give up on your dreams hazel.

Hope some of that made sence if not please dont sue me haha,its just for fun :wink:

Lynsey x.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hazels reading
> 
> Ok ,the cards show a lot of disappointment around you at the moment and that you are giving yourself way to much of hard time to produce the things you want to.You work so hard so its natural you get stressed.You have trouble staying focused on one thing for to long and if you feel its not getting anywhere you walk away from it for a bit, I'm seeing a few things that are unfinished but you need the time out to refocus,but these things you are struggling with will turn out better than you could have ever imagined because you get the star card and the world card,the two best cards in the deck so fret not.
> There is an issue around sleep because you are worrying so much about things, there's also a gentleman on your mind and I'm seeing a breakdown in communication between you and this person i think.One of you is a bit scared of commitment and there's other obstacles to this but i do see healing in this area even if one of you walks away because i see someone past tense who walks back into your life and takes the opportunity before them.I think this person who comes in from your past is someone you have worked with.There will be a lotta fireworks lol, there's a lotta energy around it. (i lol'ed at fireworks because my guides gave me that word,i sound schitzo now but...i laugh at my spirit guides,it would be weird if you had a date on fireworks night or something lol)
> ...


LoL... Not bad Lyns! A lot of what you said here is freakishly true 
Thanks


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Spirit, could you pull me a card or two? Maybe a future card?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Sure Jesse,no problem.
But it will be tonight as I dont have my cards on me at this moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

*Conjurus Reading*

There is somthing you need to be doing or getting on with.You keep starting and then stoping somthing or putting it off untill sometime in the future.Whatever it is there is cash to made from it,it will be very fruitful.I think its somthing that comes with quick short bursts of inspiration,like you give it ALL of your energy but then you walk away because it feels like to much.Im being shown you maybe sometimes get frustrated with it like it becomes almost obessive but the cards show you moving foward with this and they show great success with the magician card,the magician cad might suggest its connected to a personal skill/talent you have.The door of opportunity is open before you so dont dont quit before you reach your aim.Sometimes it will be a struggle but in the end that will make it more worth it.you are so full of ideas and creativity there is no reason at all why it cant happen now and not just in the future as you perceive it will.The cards are showing you put things off because you need to heal which is fair enough and there is healing here for you,they point out to not see your feeling unwell as as a block or an obstruction to acheiving your goals because when the fruits ripe,it has no choice but to fall-<-words of my spirit guide lol-  Translates as when its time for somthing to happen it will and we have no choice but to go with it.I see many hours being put into somthing,in solitude also,alot of brainstorming...the cards say its enough brainstorming,its time to "put it out there" and take action.There is something here with somone from your past where communication broke down,I see you feeling sentimental and looking back to the past,you feel things must be resolved before you can move foward.The cards say you musnt put your own life on hold though-trust that things will work out in the end and move fowards.Also if you dont put ideas out there-keep the communication going-you may miss your chance to manifest what you want.Im being told "Advertising" and "important phone calls".

Your future cards show;You feel like you will never reach the top of that mountain you feel you are climing,you feel quite drained and like the weight of the world is holding you down in some way-responsibilitys.You feel a bit like the fun has gone out of it.But new inspiration and energy is coming in here shown by the Ace of wands card.Also you have the wish card The Nine of cups,this card is about fufillment and getting what you desire and wish for.Im being shown fertility and families here so just to make you aware of that.I am maybe seeing rekindled love here also and you have the Star card with that which also about dreams coming true.Major decisions are ahead,decisions that wont be easy for you and another.But then theres the sun card-the happiness card.Will you make a clean break...or decide to stick at something....I can only presume youll know what this means to you.Dont be scared of making big decisions,do what you need to to get where you need to be,dont let anyone hold you down/back.Dont feel guilty for leaving people behind you if you need to to manifest the life you want,sometimes sacrifces have to be made and you cant please all of the people all of the time


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

wow...

that's...

spot on.


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm can you pick one for me?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Sure, no problem. I dont have my cards on me tonight so it will have to be tomorrow night.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Lynsey can you do it for me also?  
Somehow i`m interested in it but also a litle scared by it.
So if you will don`t scare me out to much, i know my life is not so bright.
Thnx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Rein, I would love to do a reading for you.  Dont worry its not scary at all, quite the opposite. It is just the old unrealistic connotations of psychics that scare people and the death card(NUMBER 13), which actualy has nothing to do with death. Ok no reasons to be scared now.

I will do these later though ok, I am feeling a bit ugh...

Lynsey.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

ok cool thnx  
I hope you feel soon less ugh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Reading for Mystified
The cards that have come out for you all suggest healing. You feel at that point where you are about to give up completely but you are almost there. There is a wiser older gentleman, he could be a doctor, spiritual guide, anyone with knowledge who wants to help you or is trying to guide you. There is a lot of anxiety and worry that could be interfering with your sleep. The number three is significant, dont give up because in three weeks you will glad you didnt. There is sense of seeking for something and not finding it but you are a determined person, when you have set on your sight to a goal, you wont give up on it. But try not to be too rigid, being rigid makes us closed to new possibilities which can in the end give us the origional result we seek. hmm I am wondering if the older gentleman is a teacher of some sort. Patience,what you are waiting for will manifest in time. There may be an offer on the way or a important letter. When making huge decisions weigh up all the options very carefully, dont just turn offers down because you want to do something in the way you think it should be done, but also do not compromise yourself. Trust that things work out how they are meant to, what seems bad or wrong now will one day seem good- regrets dont matter. Sometimes we move away from our path or envisioned goal and feel we have lost our way, but in reality we must lose the way sometimes to find it again in a bigger way, that way we learn more on our journey

You may even be feeling under the weather a bit at the moment, but then a lot of people are.

For your future there is confidence, courage, creativity and satisfaction, you just need the confidence to really go for what you want and then its there for you. I think you are very creative. Theres a fresh start here for you. I really feel that you need to know that you are worth love and that you have a lot to offer to the world and other people but dont always see or feel it, you may even turn things down because of this, believe in yourself.

Tears, all the way through this reading, I have felt tears. Have you been crying alot at night? If you cant cry then you may need too. Please dont despair.

Rein, I will hopefully do yours tomorrow ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I havnt forgotten your reading Rein, I just cant focus well at the moment. It will get done.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I havnt forgotten your reading Rein, I just cant focus well at the moment. It will get done.


No problem Lyns


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry it's late Rein, you could say, my heads been somewhere else lately.

*Reins reading.*
Okay you're feeling pretty weighed down aren't you, like you've got the weight of the world on your shoulders. There's a lot of fear here Rein, you feel scared of pretty much everything right now, the world seems like a dangerous place to you. You are passing out of this recent bad phase though, it seems the last couple of months have been especially rough for some reason, they kind of reach a cresendo and things will start to look a bit brighter again for you. You are dewelling on what you're missing out on more than is helpful, I know it's hard but if we keep creating a consciousness of "I can't do this, I don't have this" then we will create that reality. There is opportunities around you for great change at the moment, there's a project here concerning a skill you probably haven't even realised that you have yet. You need to challenge the poverty and suffering consciousness by focusing on what you do have and how well you have done coping with things as they are.
There's some kind of paperwork that you need to get on top of-sort out..It could herald financial gain. It's important to communicate at this time, you tend to turn inwards, if you don't communicate you could miss chances that are like stepping stones leading to new things. I see you coming more out of yourself in the coming future. The family situation is getting you down a lot but you need to make a decision around this if you haven't and I see you doing that and after that a lot of healing comes in for you. The cards show this so I will say it...A motherly figure seems to holds you back a lot....Make of that what you will if you can understand it, it may not be negative , you may worry about her and that may stop you moving forwards.

Hope that's okay Rein, again sorry it's late.

Lynsey.

I'm not taking any more reading requests, at least not at the moment.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thnx a lot Lynsey!
Very interesting, the paperwork thing is really true but i postpone it every every day.

Last night i had a sort of weird nightmare about this, you where first picking a happy card and than a death card really weird.

Anyway thnx for this


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Rein said:


> Thnx a lot Lynsey!
> Very interesting, the paperwork thing is really true but i postpone it every every day.
> 
> Last night i had a sort of weird nightmare about this, you where first picking a happy card and than a death card really weird.
> ...


That's not so strange, maybe it was because I was tuning into your energy or maybe it was your own psychic self telling you that your reading had been done, but don't be scared. No death cards came out or anything like it, just a lot of heaviness. But, you'll be just fine okay, once this really bad patch comes to an end.

You're very welcome Rein. I hope you feel much better soon, sending healing your way.


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

thankyou for the reading sorry it took so long to reply i had forgotten about it and just found it again now. it does make sense for the time the only thing im wondering about is the older man i cant think of who that is right now hmm. oh can i ask again for one hehe?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

It doesn't have to be an elderly man as such, but wiser man with life experience. 
I will pull you three cards and tell you what they show me.

Its a time of decision making. There's a choice, two paths of action. The cards show you're very independent but now may be the time to not be so aloof with those around you. Sometimes it's better to go your own way, sometimes it's hard to leave people behind but necessary. Trust in your intuition and in your own abilities to help you make choices.


----------

